# TWITTER: Derek Fisher Is A Maverick



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Links to follow.

‏@SportsCenter


> Derek Fisher has agreed to a deal with @dallasmavs, coach Rick Carlisle said Wednesday night.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> The short-handed Dallas Mavericks will sign 16-year veteran point guard Derek Fisher on Thursday, coach Rick Carlisle said after team's 101-78 loss to Chicago on Wednesday night.
> 
> The move is contingent on Fisher passing a physical.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/mavericks-sign-veteran-derek-fisher-040901406--nba.html


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope he does well there.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I suppose he can do the things that Kidd was doing last year.


----------

